# Looking to adopt a socialized Male rat in Brooklyn!!



## Somaferum (Sep 4, 2015)

My name is michelle and ive had a hard time trying to adopt a rat from rescuers or reputable breeders. I really want to adopt a friendly handled male rat. preferably young, but under 10 months is fine too. I have a big rat-proof playroom with shag carpet and toys, I have experience with taking care of rats and I love em to death. I live in Brooklyn and have a car, willing to travel to pick up the new rattie.

If you have any boys for me feel free to call or text me at 917-732-6968. or email me at [email protected] ;D

willing to pay adoption or re-homing fees too. extra accessories like toys and bedding would be nice too


----------



## njparats (Sep 22, 2015)

I
travel to Basking Ridge, NJ If you are still looking. Would need to adopt a pair.


----------

